# Me&Red---a poem



## ADozenRoses&amp;Red (Jul 13, 2007)

What a a wonderful
day to ride
the sunlight shining on my face

Red speeds up to
the beat and the way
hes telling me he wants to go

So i say, "Red, you do what you want here,
you run the way 
you tell yourself..."

He canters and neighs
happily and i
just love him
because he knows hes mine to be
he knows that he'll always be free

We step up the speed
knowing that just beyond the hill
something we never dreamed of awaits

The feel of the saddle
the roar of the wind
around my ears, escaping from fears

his pace quickening
edge him on faster
"Red, you run, you run so fast..."

jumps edge closer
can almost feel them...
Red gallops to his own beat
_gallops fast on his four feet_


----------



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

Thats really good!! I can really feel the connection between you and your horse!! The mood and atmosphere totally mix with each other giving you a fantastic poem!!


----------



## Christeena (Aug 11, 2007)

wow you have a beautiful horse! i love your poem it was very nicely written and your emotions were expressed well.


----------

